# Do Mini Lops carry the Dwarfing Gene??



## CCWelch (Mar 6, 2012)

The reason I ask is today my Mini Lop doe had a litter (her first and we lost all 7 because she had them on the wire instead of the nest) out of 7 there were 3 that absolutely fit the "peanut" description.

It would have been 99.99% improbable that she could have had "peanuts" because the father of the litter is a Standard Satin so there was not a second dwarfing gene to cause a "peanut".

Any other possible explanations?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 6, 2012)

Man that is curious. And seven isn't a lot for a mini lop is it?


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 6, 2012)

Mini Lops tend to have 6 to 8 in a litter, she was getting extra protein with the addition of Calf Manna. I am stumped.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Curious too. Went and did a search and found this.

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/rabbit-genetics/dwarf-gene-dw-falsedwarfs-peanuts/


*The breeds that carry the dwarf gene are the Holland Lop, Netherland Dwarf, Mini Rex, Mini Satin, Dwarf Hotot, Polish, Britannia Petite, American Fuzzy Lop, and Jersey Wooly.*


Mini Satins do have the dwarf gene so it is possible your babies were "peanuts". So maybe a Standard satin could have a "dwarf" gene hidden. It's possible. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 7, 2012)

Mini Satins got the dwarfing gene when they used dwarfs to create them.


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 7, 2012)

Mini Lops do not carry a dwarfing gene, I looked it up and Neither does a Standard Satin so they were "false peanuts"


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> Mini Lops do not carry a dwarfing gene, I looked it up and Neither does a Standard Satin so they were "false peanuts"



Thanks for input. As I've researched Netherlands, Hollands and now Lion Heads, I've always known peanuts would be in my breeding program, whichever breed I went with. So that's the first thing I think of when a "fluke" like yours happen. It does happen in breeds that don't have the dwarf gene. Deformities do happen. And it's not the doe or buck's fault. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 8, 2012)

Hard to say, She is being rebred soon, this time to a Mini Lop buck, this will tell me if it is her. I have no problems with breeding my buck to other Satins or to English Spots, just to her. She was a first timer,it could have been as simple as that.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> Hard to say, She is being rebred soon, this time to a Mini Lop buck, this will tell me if it is her. I have no problems with breeding my buck to other Satins or to English Spots, just to her. She was a first timer,it could have been as simple as that.


Here all kinds of stories about first time moms and that if you do get live kits is a plus. Wishing you luck with this rebreeding. Truly hope her second time around is much better for her, her kits and for you. Please let us know how it goes. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2013)

This goes back a while... But from my understanding, a properly bred Britannia Petite does not have a dwarfing gene so therefore cannot have peanuts.

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

